# BMW quirks



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Do the Range Rover and Mercedes have the same quirks as BMW.

The having to pull door handle twice to open.
Door lock in middle of dash
comfort access that cant decide to open or lock, Touch handle and hear all this clacking.
No auto unlock of all doors when park. 

gone through 3, 5 and now X series BMW's


Seems Cadillac and other american have better layout, but not sure about RR, Merc


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Can't address most of your points, but I can address the "pull door handle twice to open" bit. You only have to do it once if you pause just a second when you grip the handle to allow it to unlock before you pull.


----------



## MotoWPK (Oct 5, 2012)

BMW has started to change its philosophy on a number of the design points mentioned to a more conventional one (whether that is an improvement or not is up for debate). For example, on the 2014+ X5:



txagbmw said:


> Do the Range Rover and Mercedes have the same quirks as BMW.
> 
> The having to pull door handle twice to open. *Assume you're referring to the inside door handle and now it opens on one pull.*
> Door lock in middle of dash *Door lock/unlock buttons on each front door*
> ...


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Double door pull and auto unlock when you park can both easily be remedied by turning off auto locking in gear through idrive. No need to pull twice or for it to auto unlock if its already unlocked.

Didnt you already get rid of your x? Are you just coming back to complain about a vehicle you dont even have?


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Hoooper said:


> Double door pull and auto unlock when you park can both easily be remedied by turning off auto locking in gear through idrive. No need to pull twice or for it to auto unlock if its already unlocked.
> 
> Didnt you already get rid of your x? Are you just coming back to complain about a vehicle you dont even have?


Not going to trade it till the warranty goes out. Still 2 years to go. Want the vehicle to
auto lock, just would like for it to auto unlock all doors when put in park. Like GM 
vehicles. As long as under full BMW care all nickels on them. Which has been plenty
with the diesel


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

Michael47 said:


> Can't address most of your points, but I can address the "pull door handle twice to open" bit. You only have to do it once if you
> 
> This is the 4th BMW, dating back to 1999. All brought new. Have never tried
> what you said just open the door. Early ones had no comfort access, had door
> ...


----------



## YozhDzl (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds like your comfort access needs a reset or you may not know how to use it, which I doubt. The auto unlock can be programmed in just like a slew of other features to please a very demanding owner.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

And all this time I thought it was just me that thought this was qwircky!:rofl:

The door unlock in the middle is a bit mind boggling, still not used to that location, open my door only to find my kids are still locked in so have to reach back over into the middle of the console to unlock. Or just hit the unloack on the key?:dunno:


----------



## YozhDzl (Mar 5, 2014)

Here is what you can code with BMWHat. Read here: http://www.ivini-apps.com/coding.html

CAS: Lock vehicle upon ignition
active
not active
BMWhat: Vehicle is locked, when ignition is turned on.

CAS: Unlock car when turned off
active
not active
BMWhat: Doors are automatically unlocked, when ignition key is ejected. Only works if 'Lock vehicle at x kph Key 1-4' is activated.

CAS: Threshold speed for vehicle locking
2 kph / 1 mph
6 kph / 4 mph
12 kph / 8 mph
18 kph / 11 mph
24 kph / 15 mph
30 kph / 19 mph
BMWhat: Sets the speed at which the vehicle automatically locks all doors. For models other than E46 values 1 to 6 mean the following:n4 kph, 8kph, 12 kph, 20 kph, 24 kph, 28 kphnTo activate this function you need to activate 'Lock vehicle at x kph' for the according keys.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

YozhDzl said:


> Sounds like your comfort access needs a reset or you may not know how to use it, which I doubt. The auto unlock can be programmed in just like a slew of other features to please a very demanding owner.


More than likely they have never been set. The 3 other BMW's came from same
dealer and they go over everything. they even had a check list for what you want.
They set from the list.

The X came from another dealer. It was basically he is your keys. Have transfer
back to my original dealer and they been working on some mis diagnosed work 
done by the selling dealer. Next time in will have them review the settings.

Did a state search and only one X meeting all options was found. So did the online thing.


----------

